# Something From The Fridge



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

More experimenting with my new 'light box'.

Nobody else tried to guess what it was, so now you know.

I tried my first pics with the light at the side. Then had another idea.

Anothe ingenious thought by yours truly, & I found how to take my pics with the light above the watches.

From the side



















Then from above


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Few more...................










Not the best pic but you get the idea










............And finally a group shot.










Thanks for looking. Any comments Appreciated


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Thanks for looking. Any comments Appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice fridge,


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for looking. Any comments Appreciated
> ...


It is yes. Nice silver colour on the outside.

It wasn't getting used for its intended purpose - storing beer. So I'm utilising it this way


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

@Paul, it doesn't matter what the photos are like, i'm not one to pass critique.

But, what a superb little collection. The IWC just does it for me though, however it may be a little big. Can I come round for a look?









Paul D


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Paul said:


> Hi all,
> 
> @Paul, it doesn't matter what the photos are like, i'm not one to pass critique.
> 
> ...


Indeed you can.

Send me a your email or phone no to [email protected]

Paul


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

A nice try Paul! Couldn't come up with a reasonable guess, Italian cheese grater would have been my best guess, but I decided to keep it to myself.









The guess what picture was the best of the lot. I'd fill that fridge with beer if I were you!
















But the more I see that IWC, the more I like it... Shame I don't have the wrists to carry it!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

namaste said:


> A nice try Paul! Couldn't come up with a reasonable guess, Italian cheese grater would have been my best guess, but I decided to keep it to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This size issue really puzzles me.

What size are yours Pieter? Mine are only 6.5 inch!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Very innovative Paul.







Good thinking.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)




----------

